# New Android and Apple apps.



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A message from AutoGuide.com



Administrator said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> We’re here to announce some changes to the Autoguide.com app. Firstly, we regret to say that *Tapatalk* is pulling its support of our branded Autoguide.com apps, both the free and paid versions. As a result no further updates for them will be released and they will no longer be available for download as of December 31, 2015. Sites that request it can be added to the main version of Tapatalk, but all app support will need to go through Tapatalk itself.
> ...


----------

